

Ubuntu vs Android Tablets, Smartphones: Canonical's Secret Weapon - stevewillensky
http://thevarguy.com/mobile-device-management-software-solutions/ubuntu-vs-android-tablets-smartphones-canonicals-secret-

======
mtgx
Why does Ubuntu have to "beat" Android? Besides the fact that it won't have
even a remote chance to do that other than gaining a few percentage points,
what Ubuntu Touch really needs to beat is WP8, and occupy that "3rd platform"
spot, and also position itself as a better alternative to a PC OS than Windows
8 and its successors are.

